# Moving from Dubai to Hong Kong - Pet & Career



## Maria08 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

Me and my family will move to HK and I need help regarding my cat. Please advise the procedure in moving my cat from Dubai to Hong kong. Is it really required to quarantine her for 4 months? 

Furthermore, is it hard to find a job for me when I know nothing about their language?


----------

